
Ask HN: How to get high paying (eg. $40 per hour or more) software projects? - subhashp
Our company does software development projects (mostly .NET and Magento) in the range of $20 - $25 per hour. We would like to get into areas where client is willing to pay more and move up the value chain. Kindly help and suggest which are those areas and how to get projects in them.
======
cerberusss
Work locally.

